# fish bags



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

where does one find some thick plastic bags for bagging fish and coral? any help would be appreciated


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I got mine from angelfins.ca


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

conix67 said:


> I got mine from angelfins.ca


was hoping for more local...thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Meat department at Costco...thick clear bags...freeeeee

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

try menagerie in cabbagetown or Chinatown centre along spadina ☺

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fish bags*

U line.ca has loads of product

damn auto correct 
thanks jesurex for the clarification .....

cheers 
tom


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

https://m.uline.ca/h5/r/www.uline.ca/BL_160/Uline-1-Mil-Gusseted-Poly-Bags?keywords= &#128588;&#128588;

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

do_0b said:


> where does one find some thick plastic bags for bagging fish and coral? any help would be appreciated


I sell fish bags, 8/18 one hundred for $16


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.ejbags.com/

Good prices and they have a insane amount of different bags to pick from


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

If you're friendly with your LFS, they might help you out with some  I was super nice and got a few handfuls of bags when I was planning my move.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

ejbags is where I got mine from when I did an order a while ago. Also went back for some of the smaller 4" bags which is awesome for frags.


----------



## shrimplife (Jul 16, 2016)

my big als sells them to me for 15 cents each. Just ask them to sell you some.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am selling some excess frag bags as well:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=243274


----------

